# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Mojo Filter at The Tuckers Maltings Beer Festival (South West UK)

## Rob Beck

Hopefully this post isn't violating any "self-promotion" guidelines - apologies if it is!

Just a reminder for South West UK based rock mandolin fans, our band Mojo Filter will be playing at the Tuckers Maltings Beer Festival in Newton Abbot this evening starting at 20.30hrs.  More information here (click the "Maltings Beer Festival" link).  Mostly rock covers, but the mandolin does make an appearance on a couple of songs! hope to see you there!

Rob

----------

